# C6 allroad official PDFs released



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*C6 allroad official PDFs releasead*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: C6 allroad official PDFs releasead (bhb399mm)*

*engine info*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: C6 allroad official PDFs releasead (bhb399mm)*

thats awesome! i saw the pics before they were down, and i must say they were cool. the graphs i mean








wow i didnt know u can post in the Fourtitude forums if you have a VWVortex account http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: C6 allroad official PDFs releasead (mujjuman)*

the pics should be up... 

_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow i didnt know u can post in the Fourtitude forums if you have a VWVortex account http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, you can post on any of the VMG forum sites w/ your username


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: C6 allroad official PDFs releasead (bhb399mm)*

thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: C6 allroad official PDFs releasead (mujjuman)*

sure thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

